# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  TCG Loot Code Generation

## iansamuraiking

This question could have been under either the Items or Programs topics, but since it mainly pertains to items, here we go:

Are the TCG loot codes generated like cd keys and time cards? Or is it possible to create a code generator for these items?

----------


## Johnnydk

They are just like the cd keys and time cards. A random code is generated and then added to blizzard's database, so it's impossible to generate working codes as there is no algorithm for it.

----------


## iansamuraiking

Very well then, hopefully people will perform forum searches to find this answer in the future  :Wink:

----------


## Thepro27

But for a game card Wal-mart has stacks of them sitting. If you got lucky playing with random numbers and you could type in one of the cards that weren't used yet? Wouldn't it be the same for a tiger?

Idk if my response was useless.. but that's how I look at it.

----------


## SkinTicket

I don't think they get activated until it's scanned through their tills, I believe that's how it works.

----------


## Silverstein

> I don't think they get activated until it's scanned through their tills, I believe that's how it works.


Correct, sir.

----------


## bulletzaredeadly

> Correct, sir.


Not correct, I used to steal gamecards from walmart all day and sell em for gold

----------


## zubhost

> Not correct, I used to steal gamecards from walmart all day and sell em for gold


haha, I remember days all the kids were just camping the local gameshops to do things like this hahaha

----------


## FinlayArthur

They are just like CD keys. A random code is generated and then added to blizzard's database, so it's impossible to generate working codes. There is no algorithm for it.

----------


## 1itay1

there must be algorithm for those codes, just like the chinese found the algorithm of the authenticator just need to figure it out... BUT blizzard could use random objects generator which actually take numbers from objects in space which is not possible to make algorithm for that

----------


## stoneharry

Apoc was working on a generator, and collecting hundreds of used codes to try and work out the pattern. I don't know how far he got with that project, but I seem to recall one key being generated successfully but others being a failure. It was a while ago.

----------


## Cervetrk

to much risky for a so lower price , is imposible to generate timecard codes in my opinion..

----------


## Praesto

> Apoc was working on a generator, and collecting hundreds of used codes to try and work out the pattern. I don't know how far he got with that project, but I seem to recall one key being generated successfully but others being a failure. It was a while ago.


True story however it does continue, Apoc's generator had spawned multiple working keys, and thus he stopped research.

----------


## SlippyToad

Once I spammed a random key into battle net to unlock LK expansion on my second account and it worked, it was pure luck. I felt kinda bad for the guy who had that code I randomly guessed though...

----------


## ketrish

> They are just like the cd keys and time cards. A random code is generated and then added to blizzard's database, so it's impossible to generate working codes as there is no algorithm for it.


there are no random numbers in IT, it's a fact =)

----------


## superxdude

The odds are against you, unless you ahve a very good understanding of the parameters. I am also sure blizz would note erroneous keys being entered over and over as well. I have a 2nd account i might try this on, if I had old timecards to play with and study.

----------


## Rumblefish

> The odds are against you, unless you ahve a very good understanding of the parameters. I am also sure blizz would note erroneous keys being entered over and over as well. I have a 2nd account i might try this on, if I had old timecards to play with and study.


There was something like this with Windows Vista serial numbers.

Since the algorithm for their generation is known, a program was released that tried to activate your Windows key with Microsoft's servers over and over again until it hits a legit unused key in their database and then you got an activated, legit copy of Windows Vista with a genuine key.

They fixed it fast enough, though and now it won't work anymore.

Bottom line is this is not just plausible, but doable and it will work, but nobody is going to publicly release it, because once Blizzard find out what exactly is going on, they will be extremely fast to fix it as such practices are extremely destructive to their business and they will not only fix the exploit, but will probably send their lawyers immediately after the author because millions of subscriptions will be at risk. Just do the math how much profits they will miss if 10 000 000 people don't renew their $15 subs next month. 

Obviously, these things do exist, but they will always be kept private.

----------


## EatMyCold

> There was something like this with Windows Vista serial numbers.
> 
> Since the algorithm for their generation is known, a program was released that tried to activate your Windows key with Microsoft's servers over and over again until it hits a legit unused key in their database and then you got an activated, legit copy of Windows Vista with a genuine key.
> 
> They fixed it fast enough, though and now it won't work anymore.
> 
> Bottom line is this is not just plausible, 
> 
> Obviously, these things do exist, but they will always be kept private.


I don't remember anything like that unless it was really early like right after it launched but actual server authentication sounds a little fishy to me. From what I remember, there's WAT Remover and for many other applications they have cracks that exploit the "offline activation" feature allowing you to unplug your internet before installation and choose offline activation usually from the help menu which allows the crack to make a change from the client side which will fool the server into thinking the product is already activated. It usually only works for the product itself though and not for any additional services that may come with the product such as certain online services for an adobe product.

And yeah it's an old thread but still just as valid/non valid

----------


## Alfalfa

> They are just like the cd keys and time cards. A random code is generated and then added to blizzard's database, so it's impossible to generate working codes as there is no algorithm for it.


But it's possible to come up with a key that hasn't been used

----------

